# Greens on Ebay < £4/KG



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

Just spotted someone selling greens on Ebay, Brazilian, Colombian, Ethiopian and Indian @12KG for £45 + shipping. Has anyone tried these?

http://bit.ly/VoWGcA


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I wouldn't ever buy something like this from eBay to be honest. What assurance do you have that you'll actually receive the 'real deal'? They could be cheap beans that have been sat in a warehouse for 5 years for all you know.


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> I wouldn't ever buy something like this from eBay to be honest. What assurance do you have that you'll actually receive the 'real deal'? They could be cheap beans that have been sat in a warehouse for 5 years for all you know.


That might be the case, however I've asked for photos and they don't look old.


http://imgur.com/rL1MH


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Whoa! steer well clear - As 'lookseehear' says you can have no idea how old the beans are or even what beans you are going to get.

Notice no feedback relating to green beans.


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

I think I will pull the trigger on these - finally Stateside prices and couldn't be any worse than my bean experiences of the past two months:

supplier 1) Sweet Bourbon Espresso Blend 2kg - takes more time culling insect damaged/dried up beans than to roast

supplier 2) Guatemalan 4kg - absolute rubbish, ammonia smell

supplier 3) Disc.ie won't answer emails now


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

rmat said:


> I think I will pull the trigger on these -


Twenty lots on ebay - none sold. I was away so will never know if it was the *real deal* or not. I've packed my roaster away ftb.


----------

